# 8 month old breathing weird when excited??



## AprilM (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi,
My 8 month old just started doing something that has me a bit concerned, and thought I would post here and find out if anyone's LO ever made this noise when excited. When DS gets excited, he can't contain himself! He starts squealing and laughing, which is all fun and entertaining to watch, but recently he has also started breathing in really loud. The only thing I can compare it to is when you blow in a baby's face they gasp in really hard and it's like they tighten up the back of their throat so it's even louder than a normal gasp. That's what ds does when he gets excited, only I am not blowing in his face. And it seems as if he is doing it on purpose. Has anyone's children ever done this? DH said today we should call the pedi, but I fear they will just say 'make an appt' and I don't want to bring him in if I don't have to. (Pedi's offices are too full of sicknesses)
So I thought I would post here first to see if anyone experienced the same thing.
He breaths fine by the way, he's not congested or anything, like I said, this only seems to happen when he is overly excited.
Thanks!


----------



## MissE (May 12, 2007)

I'd say NORMAL. Both DS and DD did (and DD just started) that squeaking sound. They are experimenting with their voice PLUS he probably sees that it makes you smile so he does it even more. I have an 'old' video of DS here. Fast forward to where there's only 10 seconds left and he does the squeak.

http://s181.photobucket.com/albums/x...t=MOV02843.flv


----------



## AprilM (Sep 11, 2007)

Your son is SO cute! Thanks for posting the video.


----------



## leosmommy (May 11, 2008)

DS does that a lot, and also makes lots of other noises and does weird stuff. Like right now his favorite game is falling over backward from sitting or standing. He thinks it's hilarious...we just have pillows all over the floor.

No worries...and I agree with you, dr's offices are illness incubators!


----------



## janey99 (Dec 15, 2008)

I second the poster who said they are learning what their voices can do and what sounds they can make. My DS is 9 mos tomorrow, and it seems like every day, there is a new noise/face. A couple weeks ago, I think it was the noise you're describing - practically a sucking chest wound kind of noise (sorry!) - I thought he was choking the first few times. Today, he started with scrunching his nose like a bunny and breathing in and out real fast.

I'm just trying to enjoy the moments, because already there have been a few expressions where I've suddenly thought "oh, that face from last week - he's not doing it anymore!" - and it's gone!

Jane


----------



## funfunkyfantastic (Feb 9, 2008)

Finally someone who doesn't think i'm nuts! My DD does this too! When she first did it it scared the crap out of us! We figured it was just her version of making funny sounds like we make to her. It really is a scary noise though. Sounds like laryngitis!


----------



## strmis (Dec 31, 2006)

HAHA!!

Yes!! DD does that too, and she is 8 mos old. She hasn't really done it in a while, but she first started making that noise when we gave her water through a straw. I think she was so excited it was another liquid other than milk.


----------



## Anna's Lovey (Dec 24, 2008)

sort of like a "heeeee" noise?


----------



## AprilM (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes. Like a growling noise only sucking in.


----------



## holothuroidea (Mar 30, 2008)

My baby used to do this (like, last week) accompanied by loud and rapid panting. It drove me nuts. She went into this after her screaming phase and is now in a strange popping noise phase.

I think they are just discovering their voices and how to use them.


----------

